# Allumer la webcam à distance



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelle application puis-je utiliser pour lancer ma webcam à distance ? Exemple : je laisse mon MBP allumé à la maison et je pars au bureau la journée. Comment puis-je la lancer depuis mon bureau ? Merci !



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Webcam. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Périphériques et accessoires". Et hop !!!


----------



## schwebb (18 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Avec Evocam, par exemple: http://www.evological.com/evocam.html

Je sais qu'il existe aussi une ligne de commande à taper dans le terminal, qui permet de se servir d'iChat pour ça, mais je ne la connais pas; une recherche sur Google te permettra sans doute de la trouver.


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Avec Evocam, par exemple: http://www.evological.com/evocam.html
> 
> Je sais qu'il existe aussi une ligne de commande à taper dans le terminal, qui permet de se servir d'iChat pour ça, mais je ne la connais pas; une recherche sur Google te permettra sans doute de la trouver.




Evocam semble être à la pointe de ce que je recherche ! Cela étant je n'ai pas vu iSight dans la liste des webcam supportées par le logiciel.

Merci encore !


----------



## CBi (18 Septembre 2010)

Avant Léopard, la réponse automatique de iSight s'obtenait depuis le terminal, mais si tu as Léopard c'est un réglage inclus dans les préférences du logiciel = onglet Alertes, cocher la case lancer le script AppleScript et choisir le script AutoAccept.applescript

Cela suppose évidemment que iChat reste connecté sur ta machine.

Pour info, il existe aussi sur internet de multiples explications pour transformer la iSight en caméra de surveillance prenant des photos accessibles via internet =
Transformer iSight en camera de surveillance (tutoriel en anglais)


----------



## elisée (19 Septembre 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Avant Léopard, la réponse automatique de iSight s'obtenait depuis le terminal, mais si tu as Léopard c'est un réglage inclus dans les préférences du logiciel = onglet Alertes, cocher la case lancer le script AppleScript et choisir le script AutoAccept.applescript
> 
> Cela suppose évidemment que iChat reste connecté sur ta machine.
> 
> ...



Merci ! Ta réponse est intéressante.


----------

